# Jean Marie Farina Place Juliers No4 cologne



## brokenshovel (Nov 6, 2006)

Seems like an early tooled lip, two side mold lines and none on the bottom.  Looks like a blow pipe pontil mark, slightly rough.
 Any ideas?


----------



## brokenshovel (Nov 6, 2006)

*RE: Jean Marie Farina Place Juliers No4 colgone*

Pontil mark?


----------



## brokenshovel (Nov 6, 2006)

*RE: Jean Marie Farina Place Juliers No4 colgone*

better pic?


----------



## capsoda (Nov 6, 2006)

*RE: Jean Marie Farina Place Juliers No4 colgone*

Hey Greg, It sure looks like a pontil. Nice bottle.


----------



## brokenshovel (Nov 14, 2006)

*RE: Jean Marie Farina Place Juliers No4 colgone*

The company is still in business and I contacted them.  They indicated that the bottle is a forgery from the 1850s.  Pretty nice of them to respond.  The correct bottle would have said Johann Marie Farina and the address was off.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 14, 2006)

*RE: Jean Marie Farina Place Juliers No4 colgone*

Or it could just be because it was blown in the good ole USA. You know how we butcher and screw up foreign languages.[]


----------



## botil (Nov 15, 2006)

*RE: Jean Marie Farina Place Juliers No4 colgone*

Hey greg, I also have a forgery.
 I though yours was an original one.



https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_39763/mpage_1/key_farina/tm.htm#39763


----------



## brokenshovel (Nov 15, 2006)

*RE: Jean Marie Farina Place Juliers No4 colgone*

Here's what they said

  "The original Eau de Cologne would have said Johann Maria Farina gegenueber dem Juelichs-Platz or in french Jean marie Farina vis a vis la place Juliers"

  What period does your appear from?


----------



## botil (Nov 15, 2006)

*RE: Jean Marie Farina Place Juliers No4 colgone*

FARINA GEGENUEBER since 1709 wrote:
 > 
 > The bottle is one of the many forgeries of the 19th century.
 > The ORIGINAL Bottle must have written on it
 > Jean Marie Farina vis a vis la place Julier.
 In my opinion my forgery its from the 1850s


----------

